# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  naturomania.ru - новый интернет-магазин эко-товаров в Калуге!

## mamaRita

А у нас в городе уже месяц работает интернет-магазин контролируемой натуральной косметики, сделанной в Германии, Weleda, Lavera, Dr. Hauschka www.naturkosmetik.kaluga.ru! Заходите, регистрируйтесь, заказывайте! Скидки и подарки всем клиентам! Если вы не нашли нужный вам продукт в каталоге - пишите, звоните, мы обязательно привезем его для вас! Отзывы и предложения по улучшению работы магазина приветствуются!

----------


## mamaRita

В нашем магазине появилось натуральное мыло ручной работы в наличии и на заказ! Кроме этого, сейчас идет пополнение каталога, вскоре будет еще больше нужного и полезного! Заходите, звоните, пишите смс! Действует наша постоянная 5% скидка за регистрацию и бесплатная доставка!

----------


## kiara

Ритуль, подскажи- я не совсем поняла - мыло с нуля? Горячее, холодное?
И состав можно весь почитать на сайте?

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, это мыло варится из натуральной английской основы. Если будет спрос на "нулевое" - привезем :Smile:  По поводу полного состава готовых образцов (те, что на сайте, есть в наличии)обращусь к мастерице, напишу тогда. Знаю, что красители пищевые. Что касается мыла на заказ, то там к этой самой натуральной основе примешают только то, что попросишь. Цена та же. Кстати, по поводу лаванды, например, вместе с шалфеем спрашивала, сказали можно попробовать :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Ок, спасибо. Тогда я первая за "нелевым", без хим.красителей

----------


## mamaRita

Каждый месяц в нашем магазине вы сможете купить "Товар месяца" - один продукт со скидкой 30-50%!
В январе это "Защитный бальзам от ветра и холода с календулой", Веледа за 289 рублей вместо 470

"Остатки сладки": мы будем продавать товар, оставшийся на складе в единственном экземпляре со скидкой 20%!

И как всегда подарки к каждому заказу!

До встречи в новом году!

----------


## kiara

Рит, а тоника и крема не ожидается? С мелисой не слишком подошел, кожа суховата. Айвовый хочууу))) и Тонииииик!
Кстати - вот отзыв на крем для рук - СУПЕРСКИЙ!!!! Просто спасение 911 для моих рук! Смело его рекомендуй в "тяжелых" случаях)

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан (и все остальные любители Хаушки), едем на следующей неделе, у них как раз новая поставка была, эту неделю не отгружали. Так что крепись, привезу с запасом, чтоб в следующий раз не мучаться :Wink:

----------


## mamaRita

Крем для рук имеется в виду Weleda Hautcreme для очень поврежденной и сухой кожи рук, ног, локтей и т.п. (эт я для людей). Спасибо за отзыв, Оксан!

----------


## Веснушка

надо попробовать! у меня тоже с руками беда.... и еще с губами. с губами вообще первую зиму беда, раньше никогда не было. для губ есть что нибудь?

----------


## mamaRita

dr haushka бальзам для губ в баночке либо в форме гигиенической помады, Weleda бальзам для губ Everon (в форме помады), Lavera бальзам для губ basis sensitiv (в форме помады). Указаны в порядке убывания цены :Smile:  От 540 к 290 соответственно.

----------


## mamaRita

еще из собственных находок: бальзам для глаз в баночке Dr. Hauschka прекрасно подходит и для губ (кожа в этих местах схожа)! При этом он экономичный и "вечный": в основе пчелиный воск, благодаря которому бальзам может храниться гораздо дольше указанного на упаковке срока (срок должен указываться обязательно, чтобы товар был допущен к продаже). Отличный вариант для зимы.

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо! гляну еще на сайте. надо что то попробовать обязательно.

----------


## mamaRita

Новинка к праздникам: подарочные наборы Weleda! Есть мужские! Супер-цены: скидка 30% от цены за те же товары по отдельности! Порадуйте любимых! И себя-любимых! :Smile:  Также товары со скидкой в разделе "Идеи готовых подарков"

----------


## kiara

Рит, болтали мы болтали, а я опять забыла спросить))))))
Вот у меня со всех кремов для рук такое ощущение, что рукам словно чуть-чуть, но не хватает влаги, именно влаги! Тот, что *зелененький* - он прям жирнючий такой), с облепихой полегче, но все равно, как будто чувствую - еще бы прям вот водичкой что ли побрызгать хочется на руки...иду и брызгаю тоник для лица на руки) но это ж ужас, как расточительно)))
Может в Хаушке есть что-то?

----------


## mamaRita

Есть у Хаушки такое средство... Бальзам для ухода за сухой кожей «Хрустальная трава» называется... Который используют при оочень серьезных проблемах с кожей в том числе. Он, в числе прочего, "не оставляет жирной пленки на коже и существенно улучшает водный баланс на длительное время. Он настолько эффективен, что, как правило, не требует дополнительного применения в вечернее время суток." Эта самая хрустальная трава (ледяник) растет в жарких странах и "обладает свойством накапливать влагу". 
Так вот, мне кажется можно попробовать его для рук. Цена у него кусачая довольно-таки, но зато и объем нормальный - 200 мл. Поэтому для рук должно получиться выгоднее, чем тоником брызгать.

----------


## kiara

Рит, напрягает фраза "для ооочень серьезных проблемах с кожей рук" - я так думаю, что ооочень серьезных проблем у меня нет....Просто не могу подобрать средство с оптимальным увлажнением для меня. Свои серьезные проблемы я таки решила - сейчас руки очень неплохо выглядят, всегда приятного цвета и ровненькие - вот только это ощущение не покидает, что нужно еще немножечко влаги...
При встрече мне расскажи про крем подробнее, надо не забыть!))

----------


## kiara

Рит, еще в догонку - хочу декоративную попробовать, интересует тушь для ресниц Хаушка, румяна и помада, помада, наверно, увлажняющая. Только мне Хаушку, до этого я что-то пробовала(уже не вспомню фирму) - бееее(((такой гадкий был блеск для губ, фу(
И для ног понравился Фитнесскрем (спасибо тебе за пробничек) - есть такой? И "хрустальная трава" в пробничках не бывает? А то может я и просто кремом для рук Хаушки обойдусь?
И что можешь рассказать о масле для ногтей-сухие стали на ногах(((а скоро лето-надо что-то делать же!

----------


## Амина

А у меня, у меня! Совсем капец рукам настал( На костяшках стала кожа трескаться до крови((( Чем спасать?

----------


## mamaRita

Аминочка, Киара тут рекомендовала hautcreme Weleda в подобных случаях. Только он у меня в ближайшее время должен быть, сейчас закончился. Мне кажется, можно и простой Веледовский либо Хаушку для рук попробовать. Они достаточно питательные, может быть для тебя будет достаточно их эффекта?

----------


## mamaRita

Эх раз, да еще раз, Оксан! :Smile:  Это я про очередное начало ответа тебе на вопросы про Хаушку. Декоративка их - это песня! Потому как кроме потрясающих текстур и отличного результата она еще и ухаживающая вся (кстати, прекрасный вариант "детской" косметики - не "как у мамы, только лучше", а "та же, что и у мамы, потому как лучше некуда" :Smile: ) Единственный минус - не очень большая линейка продуктов и некоторые ограничения по цвету (натуральность состава сказывается). Кстати, эта косметика в куче голливудских фильмов использовалась :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Ну мне этот минус - вполне нормально) Мне много не надо, я не "гурман" в этом плане, ты же знаешь, сама по чуть-чуть, а если глобально, так лучше закажу майкап у профессионала.
Я там каталог смотрела - для меня все есть))) мне тушь нужно, румяна и помаду, ну может еще карандаш для губ...Вот как-то так)
Вообщем, ты мне нужна-надо таки созвониться/увидится. *я в четверг свободна после 16, если что) В Немо не собиралась?*

----------


## mamaRita

Масло для ногтей мне нра, оно у меня есть, принесу попробовать. За Хаушкой собираемся в первой половине марта, так что все что хочется можно будет и заказать.

----------


## mamaRita

Товар месяца в марте - Weleda Babycreme со скидкой 30% за 290 рублей вместо 430! Кроме этого напоминаем о замечательных подарочных наборах Веледа по супер-ценам, а также отличные идеи в разделе Подарки: идеи готовых подарков (отличные цены прилагаются :Wink: )

----------

